# Blended refrigerant separating



## anthonylpereira (Mar 31, 2018)

I recently came across a cooler not keeping temp. It had a box section and a rail section with 2 stats and 2 solenoid. It had 1 compressor and charged with 24 oz of 404. Box temp was good, rail wasn't. T stat was calling, solenoid had power. My pressures were good also. A previous tech left a dye sticker on the unit indicating a leak at some point. My boss believes that the unit had a leak and the refrigerant separated due to the fact that 404 is a blend. Theory being only one gas leaks thus altering the refrigerant blend. Any truth or input?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylpereira (Mar 31, 2018)

anthonylpereira said:


> I recently came across a cooler not keeping temp. It had a box section and a rail section with 2 stats and 2 solenoid. It had 1 compressor and charged with 24 oz of 404. Box temp was good, rail wasn't. T stat was calling, solenoid had power. My pressures were good also. A previous tech left a dye sticker on the unit indicating a leak at some point. My boss believes that the unit had a leak and the refrigerant separated due to the fact that 404 is a blend. Theory being only one gas leaks thus altering the refrigerant blend. Any truth or input?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Also the evap were cold plates (no fan). I left it with the theory that the evap was partially frozen. I turned down a pegged stat and told them to leave it unplugged for 24 hours. I haven't heard back.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## xtrmref64 (Mar 31, 2018)

anthonylpereira said:


> I recently came across a cooler not keeping temp. It had a box section and a rail section with 2 stats and 2 solenoid. It had 1 compressor and charged with 24 oz of 404. Box temp was good, rail wasn't. T stat was calling, solenoid had power. My pressures were good also. A previous tech left a dye sticker on the unit indicating a leak at some point. My boss believes that the unit had a leak and the refrigerant separated due to the fact that 404 is a blend. Theory being only one gas leaks thus altering the refrigerant blend. Any truth or input?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Check to make sure you are properly charged first, clean condenser coil, then check superheat on the rail evaporator coil. Could be a bad TXV. Since you only have 24 oz of R404a you may test your boss's theory by recovering the remaining refrigerant which will tell you if you were charged correctly to begin with. Replace the filter drier and triple evacuate with nitrogen. Charge to nameplate with virgin R404a. See what's going on after that. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------

